# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  Im so Sad

## Lady mkrj58

Im am so bummed out and my heart hurts my Baby Bumblebee has gone over the Rainbow Bridge. I've only hD him for a little over a month and I really loved this Baby Boy, I keep blaming my self what did I do wrong Habitat was perfect for temps ,Humidity, Heat mat controlled by thermostat, this Baby had  ate for me and was a happy snake, overnight last Friday in the night he Passed and Im really taking this hard. This is my Baby from lll Reptile and please no flaming lll Reptile as I feel they are not at fault for My Baby I had him sent in  for a  Nercropsee This Morning to see
what they can find out. My Baby was still in the my quarantine Room R.I.P. Mr Beeball

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------


## onthefritz

I'm sorry . It's good that your getting a necropsy though to understand what happened.

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

It's always hard losing an animal.

Even if the necropsy does come back as something you did wrong, everyone makes mistakes. 

Although, I think there'd be some underlying issue if it passed so quickly after getting it.

I'm glad you're getting a necropsy. He was a beautiful little guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## somnambulant

I'm sorry to hear about your little bumblebee! At least you were taking proper precautions and had him in quarantine. It really sounds like it was a pre-existing issue that he brought with him, and not anything to do with your husbandry. I'm sorry for your loss.

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Im thankful for the time I could hold him and we would talk about how beautiful he is. He liked sitting on the Bed with me he was free to explore the Queen size bed to a reasonable extent, mostly he just hang around and watched me and then before You know it he would be right back in my lap He was just Cool.

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------


## Lady mkrj58

I looked at lll reptile but they dont have any Baby BeeBalls they do have an Adult Male I have fun with my Snake Family and Kinda want a baby so it grows up with me, I have had a blast raising my now one year olds Mr Python and  Mimosa thats her name but she is A Pastel  and she is looking very Pretty the Dark on her is turning to a beautiful Black.

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------


## albinos_rule

Hopefully it wasn't their fault, but they do have a track record of this sort of thing, and I know someone personally they did very wrong  :Mad:

----------

amozo (03-26-2015),lorrainesmom (05-19-2015)

----------


## John1982

Sorry for your loss. Please post up the results of the necropsy when you get them.

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Again I did my Rounds in the Room and his tank is empty started crying again. Im not going in their for awhile it's breaks my heart.  Yesterday and in to the early morning to do a Sterile  cleaning I did take some swabs of the environment to be checked also this was done after My swabs .

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Awww poor thing  :Sad:  He was such a good looking bee. I'm so sorry you lost him. This makes me so sad because it reminds me of my bee when he was little. You've come to the right place to share, we all are sending you lots of love and comfort ️ keep us updated on the necro results.

----------


## Lady mkrj58

I would like everyone to know I appreciate your comments and concern RIP Mr BeeBall

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------


## Lady mkrj58

I messed up my post needs to go to the Already established Rainbow Bridge,  could a Mod move this for me.
Thanks
Sent from my SGH-T999

----------


## calmolly1

Did you get the results back yet from the necropsy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Yes Mr Bumblebee had a severe Bacterial infection thay took him out. I Just posted some pictures of my new baby Bumblebee that arrived today A gift from my other half.

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------


## EasiGregory

First off, I am truly sorry for your loss. And I am glad that things seem to be turning for the better for you. I hope your new snake stays healthy and happy as do you.

Second, the results of your tests are slightly concerning. Have you notified LLL Reptiles of this discovery? I think this would be something that would need to be looked into on their end to ensure they are not selling animals with infections that have a turn over time of death at such a high rate. With the recent videos of breeders dealing with deadly infections that cause huge losses, something like this can really be a detriment on new and existing owners looking to purchase new animals. These kinds of things seem to always get pushed under the rug and never actually addressed or rectified.

As a reptile lover that is looking to get back into BPs I am getting more and more discouraged from actually buying one again. I hope breeders and sellers alike continue their efforts to ensure the best possible health of all their animals. And if that is not happening, I hope those people are outed by this fine community for the kinds of people they are to ensure they do not continue to gain personal profit from the lack of respect and regard for these beautiful animals.

Sorry for my rant, and I wish you the best.

-Greg

----------

_Albert Clark_ (05-19-2015),amozo (03-26-2015),*bcr229* (05-19-2015),lorrainesmom (05-19-2015),Rainman (04-22-2015)

----------


## Rainman

I am so sorry for your loss  :Sad:  Hope all is well with your new baby! These things are a part of owning a pet, sadly. Chin up! He was a beautiful snake and he will always be with you in your memory  :Smile:

----------


## jmathis

> First off, I am truly sorry for your loss. And I am glad that things seem to be turning for the better for you. I hope your new snake stays healthy and happy as do you.
> 
> Second, the results of your tests are slightly concerning. Have you notified LLL Reptiles of this discovery? I think this would be something that would need to be looked into on their end to ensure they are not selling animals with infections that have a turn over time of death at such a high rate. With the recent videos of breeders dealing with deadly infections that cause huge losses, something like this can really be a detriment on new and existing owners looking to purchase new animals. These kinds of things seem to always get pushed under the rug and never actually addressed or rectified.
> 
> As a reptile lover that is looking to get back into BPs I am getting more and more discouraged from actually buying one again. I hope breeders and sellers alike continue their efforts to ensure the best possible health of all their animals. And if that is not happening, I hope those people are outed by this fine community for the kinds of people they are to ensure they do not continue to gain personal profit from the lack of respect and regard for these beautiful animals.
> 
> Sorry for my rant, and I wish you the best.
> 
> -Greg


i completely agree and in no way wish ill will on any person in this hobby or business for some folks, i had once purchased a het clown and pied at the same exact time and recieved them the same day from the company in question... needless to say both of my animals did not last very long the het pied male only lived 3 weeks at my place and the clown did make it 2 month... my husbandry, humidity, and temps are all correct, luckily they were as well quarantined,,,, but to blame the company is a long shot and is probably illogical... i say this because it is obvious to any person who has visited there site that they are simply flippers... they buy out peoples collection or last years remaining offspring at a very very discounted price and resell them probably instantly... for those of us very well aware of the  quarantine process this is a very bad thing but for a simple pet shop which i consider to be on the same level as petco... petsmart and what have you... only care about profit sell you a cheap snake and want to sell you a 200 dollar glass tank... peat moss, over priced aspen labelled "snake bedding" telling you, you need fake plants, hides and so on and on and on and on and on of everything they can sell you to make the quickest return possible... simply in my opinion these things happen due to ignorance not malintent.  i truly am sorry for the loss of any animal and wish it didnt have to happen to you  :Sad:  just know you did what you could and were the best snake owner you could be! much love for you and your loss!

----------


## Miranda2

That is scary, I have purchased from lllreptile before, not bps but geckos. Chances are he already had the infection when you got him so chances are that other babies at their store are infected. I would definitively get ahold of them to let them know and send the results from the vet to them along with your receipt(online or paper).You should be able to get a refund.

----------


## Albert Clark

So sorry for your loss! I know its a tough pill to swallow. Congrats to you for all the work you put in to provide the proper care for bb while he was with you. I do think you should make lll reptile aware of the whole situation. It is not a finger pointing  thing its just a unfortunate event that happened and what can they offer you as a customer. Depending on what their terms of service are and the suspicious circumstances of what happened to the reptile what are they prepared to offer you as compensation. Then let them make a determination. Good luck.   :Good Job:

----------


## fLako0aGuiiLaR

Im sorry for you lost that was a gorgeous bee!
and im glad you got a new one..
i hope the new guy/girl stay healthy

----------


## WHerpsunlimited

I'm so sorry for your loss and it was a beautiful snake

----------


## ballpythonsrock2

Sorry for you about your loss of your little friend.  I too would like to hear about the results of the test, just to gain more insight maybe. I might add that the best way to cure the sadness a bit is to get another little friend, when you think you are ready. It really helps to take some of the hurt away to have a new friend to love. I just joined today. This is a very popular site for python lovers.

----------

